# Has anyone fish out of Eastern Lake near Sea Grove?



## hoppinjon (Dec 28, 2012)

Gonna spend some time in Eastern Shores near Sea Grove and wondering if anyone has fished in that area.

Or do i need to plan on going up towards Destin or over to PC?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

That's a great spot. The whole area is, no need to travel. You can find some public offshore spots online.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

never fished in the lake but I have fished the Gulf along that whole area. There is a reef/wreck 1 mile straight south from the hotel in sea grove. (you cant miss it its the tallest building in the whole area. I troll for Kings between Seagrove and Grayton in the summer and usually have good luck with that. The eastern side of the bay where all the rivers dump into it is good for trout and reds. Just head up 331 and launch at one of the many spots on the bridge and head straight east until you reach the river mouths. There is a white sailboat that is abandoned in that area that I usually fish around. You can go to Yellow Fin Oceansports in Seagrove to get some info as well. It is next to the Old Florida Fish House. They sell kayaks, tackle and bait.
hope this helps.


----------

